# VERY active baby today, can this ever been a bad sign?



## becky789

hi ladies, 

my little boy kept me up all last night kicking and today he has been moving pretty much constantly with no more than half an hours break at a time. They have been much more forceful kicks that I am used to and he has had loads of hiccups. Can this ever be a bad sign? I'm really nervous of him being strangled by the cord and was a bit worried as today has been so much more than usual. I'm 30 weeks today so still a while to go!! My whole stomach has literally been jumping all over the place and I just wanted to see if anyone else around this stage had experienced the same?

Thanks :) xx


----------



## Kim T

Hey hun..
I asked the MW this question a while back as baby was having hiccups around 8 times a day and wouldnt keep still at all :dohh:. I also told her that i had read somewhere that lots of hiccups could mean the cord is around his neck. She said any movement is good movement :thumbup: and that its total BS about the cord being around his neck, hes just praticicing swallowing etc.
If your super worried hun just give them a call.. Even if they tell you everything is fine at least then it will put your mind at rest!
Take care..
:hugs:


----------



## becky789

Kim T said:


> Hey hun..
> I asked the MW this question a while back as baby was having hiccups around 8 times a day and wouldnt keep still at all :dohh:. I also told her that i had read somewhere that lots of hiccups could mean the cord is around his neck. She said any movement is good movement :thumbup: and that its total BS about the cord being around his neck, hes just praticicing swallowing etc.
> If your super worried hun just give them a call.. Even if they tell you everything is fine at least then it will put your mind at rest!
> Take care..
> :hugs:

Thanks Kim, that makes me feel much better! x


----------



## augustbaby09

I totattly see where your coming from hun.Im 10 days away from my date and they do say that baby may not be as "crazy" as has less space etc - i panicked yesterday because my baby was going so hyper in my stomach twisting and turing and kicking etc for ages .

I thought exactly the same thing what if the cord was around the neck or the baby is in distress.However they do say movement is always good and even though too much can seem scary its better then hardly any. xx


----------



## becky789

Thanks, cant wait for him to be here. I've had 7 months of worrying so far! :) xx


----------



## augustbaby09

Im the same - it is one thing after another for me.Half time its in my head as i get reasured about something then i suddenly panick about something else... :(


----------



## charliesmom

no! the more the better! if baby is being strangled by a cord, he'd move less as there's no oxygen!


----------



## NewlywedTTC

I asked my doctor this question when I was 30 weeks two weeks ago. He talked to me about making sure the baby was moving. I asked if too much movement can be bad, as I've read on here it could mean the baby is in distress. My doctor said they can't move too much, only too little :) Hope this helps.


----------



## hedgewitch

charliesmom that is not true. i don't mean to worry anyone but my little piglet was having bouts of really active movement and hiccups and then slowing down and my baby was in distress and i lost her 2 weeks ago at 34 weeks, granted lilly-maye had numerous cord problems and not just around the neck but they do not breathe oxygen till they are born it is cord compression that they suffer from which is lack of blood through the cord. there are numerous signs and if you want to contact me about this you can and i will let you know them as i do not wish to worry anyone on here but i was also told that the movements were a good sign.


----------

